# Flash v Waldestraum BH



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

This one was interesting. Just days before the trial Flash went into full blown teenagerhood. He has changed a lot in the last week. I thought maybe it was just me imagining things but it was verified by people with much more experience.







Apparently his drives are starting to explode and I was told, "Jessica, welcome to schutzhund. You have a Falk son on your hands."









Flash's littermate, Finn, was our flight partner and before giving the critique the judge went on and on about how beautiful they both were. He only did this with them.







Here they are with their hard earned medals.

Flash









Finn


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very very nice!!! Congrats to you and Flash!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good looking boys!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OUTSTANDING!!!!! Congrats on the pass!!! I saw Karla posted this on the green board! Thanks for the pics of handsome Flash.

Teenagers..... I feel your pain, Havoc is a pinhead!!!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Both are so handsome!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jesusica
> Here they are with their hard earned medals.


Super congratulations! Hard earned is right! Wasn't it was just over a month ago when Dean suggested to think about doing your bh? And off you went to work, every day! Breaking down the exersizes, setting goals and achieving them. The motion exersizes, the finish, the long down, etc. You came a LONG WAY in a very short amount of time. Very proud of you and your dedication - I couldn't be happier for orange collar boy - he has a wonderful mom









Congratulations again, you two rock! And get back to the gym so that you can hold that monster!

And thank you so much for your help during the weekend!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

HUUUUGE CONGRATS to you and Flash, Jess!


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

A BIG congrats to you on a great job. I can't wait to get my puppy started in this.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go!!









Just think you'll never have to do that heeling pattern twice!! Now where are all the pictures???


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

How awesome!

We need pics?!?!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG Congratulations!!! That's awesome.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations! Pictures to be proud of.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

No pictures of the routine. The person I asked to record the routine for us is officially fired.  They thought they were recording but they were on standby. They realized it when we had only the motion exercises left. But they got all of Finn's routine! I'll see if I can find some time to get what I do have uploaded. You can at least see his crotch shot almost took me down recall. Dean said all the guys shed a tear and were very happy it wasn't them that took the hit.







Dean can also be heard saying DANG! to Flash's jump through the air finish. I really did not expect us to be ready. As Karla said, the idea of the BH was just casually mentioned a month ago when all we had was fussing and halting, not even pace changes or about turns.

Very proud of my pet puppy.







He was supposed to be "just a pet".


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG congrats!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! BIG congratulations!! That is amazing the you got him ready is such a short time. You must have had an awesome foundation on him. Shows YOUR dog-handling and training talents, and the great relationship you have with Flash!

I'm sure it was nerve-breaking, but I bet it was fun too!

And gotta agree with the judge, what a HUNK!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Jessica,

You two did a super job. Had Dean not been saying that you had just been doing the off leash and in motion exercises in the last week or two, I wouldn't have known. You guys looked really great.







on your BH

Let me tell you guys....that recall was awesome, amazingly Jessica managed to stay standing and not go down.







Any guy would have folded instantly.









Also, thanks for your help in double handling Elsa in the working class females. I didn't plan on showing her, but decided to go ahead, got her a bath and all cleaned up the evening before and then had to find someone to run around the outside of the ring with her ball...Thankfully, Jessica agreed to help me, although she had never done it before. I told her all she had to do was show Elsa the ball and call her name once in a while. The hardest part is the running. I didn't even make the connection until I was back home and saw the pictures that I realized I knew Jessica from this and other boards.







It was great to met you and I look forward to seeing you again some time as you progress on.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Way to go, guys!!! Cremlin says she had no doubts Flash was going to ace it!!!


----------

